# painting track



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,
i am in the early stages of building a small indoor layout and was debating painting the rails and ties for a little closer to realistic look. I am using aristo brass track, what paint will hold to brass and what will hold to plastic. Also, live steam will be run on this from time to time so it has to be able to hold up to water and oil. Any tips on how to brush paint it and still have it look good (unless I can use spray cans...)
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of people have used rustoleum in rusty and camouflage colors... sticks to metal well. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

camo brown in any type works well. I buy the cheapest I can find and use it for outdoor use and it has all help up well for 4+ years. 
Terry


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I recently read this article published on this web site, its how to paint an HO turnout, but it will provide you with some good information.

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/download/mrh_issue3 





Alan


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I painted aluminum with flat brown (looks like rust) spray paint in a rattle can. Seems to be holding up well and looks SO much better than bright shiny rail sides. The worst part about it is that my rail bender had a tendency to bugger up the paint on the "web" of the rail where the bender's wheels tracked, not very noticable for the most part.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use to paint all my NS rail with grimy black paint by floquil. Looked good. Later RJD


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i have "painted" brassrail with sulphur. (sulphur stone with water, applied with metallic kitchen pads) 
depending on the time one waits before washing it off, the rails become stained between dark metallic blue and dark brown. 

once i made a trial with the liquid, gunsmiths use to repair the dark blue finish on guns. (that looked nice, but was expensive) 

but using trackpower, with both methods i left the upper faces of the rails untreated.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Kormsen, where do you get your sulphur stone? And, are metallic kitchen pads the same as Brillo? Also, would it work with other metals like aluminum?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

these pads are made from very fine metall strings. like hair. each pad a bit bigger,than a normal match box. 
used for polishing pots, kettles and pans. 
once wet and not used anymore, they get rusty. 
the suphur stones, i ordered through ourcoop.i don't know, where they got them. 
i never tried it on anything else, than pure copper and brass. 

i forgot to mention, to use rubber gloves.the stink stays for days in the skin.


----------

